# Guitar Music



## Majimaune (Jul 1, 2006)

This is a thread for any guitar players on this forum who would like to share music that they themselves have written. I’m sick of learning famous peoples music and I was wondering if anyone would like to share some of their music with me at least. I will put up some of mine but right now I can’t.


----------



## Lomin... (Feb 7, 2007)

The International Pseudo-Union of Unpublished Classical Guitar Composers

http://home.comcast.net/~pseudo-union/

I have some pieces posted there under "James A."


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 7, 2007)

My wife from my first marriage waged a mighty struggle attempting to learn classical guitar, and through it both of us had a chance to get to know some real virtuosi — and I had a good close look at the technique. I can say without fear of contradiction that the technique needed to play full-bore classical guitar is fiendishly difficult, arguably more difficult than that needed for the most difficult piano or violin pieces.  

Barley


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I listened to the one entiled With You and I quite liked it. Generally I dont play classical guitar (my friend and I are doing Lee by Tenacious D) But yeah I really liked it.


----------

